# Hydrophobia! (semi-pic intensive. (:)



## Markw (Oct 14, 2010)

Cooking oil is a hydrophobic substance.  That is, it is not soluble in water.  Bring hydrophobia with a colorful background and $2k of glass and magnesium alloy and this is what you get!  C&C appreciated, as always. 

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





Mark


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice work Mark. I really liked #6,#7,and #8. Very enjoyable to look at!


----------



## Markw (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Derrel! 

Mark


----------



## dab_20 (Oct 15, 2010)

Very creative, awesome work. The last three are also my favorite :thumbup:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 15, 2010)

6 is fantastic! awesome shots


----------



## Babs (Oct 15, 2010)

I love these pictures.  One day I'm going to give this a go myself!


----------



## peacock (Oct 16, 2010)

The 1st one is my favourite. The bright big bubble near the middle reminds me of Earth in the middle of space. Also looks like some sort of bacterium about to invade a local cell.


----------



## jackiejay (Oct 16, 2010)

One is also my Fav and I wanted to say they were ALL beautifully done


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 16, 2010)

Very cool.

...I really do need to try this one day.


----------



## epp_b (Oct 16, 2010)

#1 doesn't do much for me, #8 looks like you've got a bit of camera shake, but #2 through 7 are dreamworthy!


----------



## dry3210 (Oct 16, 2010)

peacock said:


> The 1st one is my favourite. The bright big bubble near the middle reminds me of Earth in the middle of space. Also looks like some sort of bacterium about to invade a local cell.



Agreed...at first glance I would have pegged it to be a solar system


----------



## Hardrock (Oct 16, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## Markw (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks again everyone! 

Mark


----------



## ions (Mar 9, 2011)

Fascinating series. Well done on all of them.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Mar 9, 2011)

Thats really cool stuff!

Beautiful colors.


----------



## Markw (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you all kindly.  :hugs:

Mark


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 22, 2011)

I really like 1-5, very awesome.  #1 especially looks like outer space.  Why the magnesium?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 22, 2011)

#4 is porn!


----------



## Markw (Mar 22, 2011)

What do you mean magnesium?

Haha, thanks Schwitty. 

Mark


----------



## *LoveMyLife09* (Mar 22, 2011)

Those are awesome!!


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice nipple on 4. :thumbup:


----------



## Forkie (Mar 23, 2011)

I adore #1 and #6 - they look really great!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice results! They remind me of my own experimenting with water and oil and colourful backgrounds from 3 years ago (look here ).


----------



## Markw (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow!  Yes!  Very much similar!  You did a remarkable job!  But, then, when _don't_you? 

Mark


----------



## Fleacz (Mar 25, 2011)

wow these are amazing, i tried doing something like this but its nothing compared to this. great job !


----------



## Markw (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Davor (Mar 29, 2011)

psychedelic man! good work


----------

